# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  MIND selfies.... antidepressants

## Jaquaia

Just seen this on FB and think it is something a lot of us could do with seeing it

http://www.mind.org.uk/information-s.../#.V87l8YLTXqB

----------

Emmie (06-09-16),magie06 (06-09-16),Paula (06-09-16),Suzi (06-09-16)

----------

